# Color of Police license plates



## newsnut (Jan 10, 2006)

Just curious... Local Police and State Police have white license plates, so who uses solid blue plates that read "Police" on the side?


----------



## 1moreftrleo (Dec 12, 2006)

I rarely see Local or State with regular license plates, they're supposed to have the blue ones.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

newsnut said:


> Just curious... Local Police and State Police have white license plates, so who uses solid blue plates that read "Police" on the side?


City & town police have blue plates that have "Massachusetts" on top, "Official" underneath the plate number, and "Police" running vertically downwards on the left side of the plate, left to right.

State police have white plates with "Massachusetts" on top, "Official" on the bottom, and the state police seal on the left side. Apparently there is a new plate coming out that replaces "Official" with "State Trooper", and the seal is replaced with the patch.


----------



## newsnut (Jan 10, 2006)

Yesterday, on my commute home, a plain Crown Vic passed me with a dark blue plate that read "Police" vertically on the right side of the plate. Those were the only markings on the plate other than the numbers. Just curious where it was from. I see them every once in a while, but not very often.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

newsnut said:


> Yesterday, on my commute home, a plain Crown Vic passed me with a dark blue plate that read "Police" vertically on the right side of the plate. Those were the only markings on the plate other than the numbers. Just curious where it was from. I see them every once in a while, but not very often.


You'll see unmarked vehicles with police plates once in awhile, it's usually so the car won't get a parking ticket. Many chiefs and other brass have magnetic blue police plates they slap on over the regular white passenger plate when they go to an area with little or no legal parking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

I thought the Chiefs and the brass had the untraceable plates so they could go golfing during the day or park anywhere without getting tagged.

Boy those prisoners do a fine job keeping up with the new plate production.


----------

